# Stolen Haunted Hearse Battery



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Add on Craig's List (Richmond)
http://richmond.craigslist.org/wan/1277154379.html


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gee.. I thought the haunted items on EBAY were a hoot.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder if the ghost is related to Roxy. Her Grandmother was a Chapman.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had a battery stolen out of my '71 Ford Maverick many years ago. I wish I could have threatened someone with a vengeful ghost to get it back


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ha ha, that's awesome lol!


----------

